# Landlord wants more than deposit



## mogg (Mar 5, 2011)

We are leaving our apartment in Maadi three months before the tenancy expires and will forfeit our deposit as we would expect. However our landlord is also demanding payment on top for repairs that he thinks need doing. As we understand it that is what the deposit is for. Is he entitled to do this under Egyptian law? 
Thanks we'd be grateful for any advice!


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

He (like all Egyptian landlords) is trying to fleece you..... Just walk away with your belongings and tell him the police have his identity in case he starts any rough stuff.

Eco-Mariner.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

mogg said:


> We are leaving our apartment in Maadi three months before the tenancy expires and will forfeit our deposit as we would expect. However our landlord is also demanding payment on top for repairs that he thinks need doing. As we understand it that is what the deposit is for. Is he entitled to do this under Egyptian law?
> Thanks we'd be grateful for any advice!


According to the local rental contracts you will have to pay the 3 months rent remaining but the repairs are disputable.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Yes, he is trying to fleece you. Tenants actually have lots of rights in Egypt. Just get organized, move out quickly and you'll never hear from him again.


----------

